# Jaina at 13 weeks



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

Jaina was just washed yesterday so of course she made sure she found the biggest puddle to play in before her photo shoot.
She is very unsure of the grooming table but we are working on it.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

beautiful pup! and such a nice stack too


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

Look at those paws!!! She's going to be a beast. LOL


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I stand in awe of anyone who can get a puppy to stack long enough for a photo. I wouldn't even try it with Shasta.

Jaina is super cute!


----------



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

LOL, She is allready a beast!  We have a really fast camera that takes a bunch of pictures at once and she was too afraid to move combined with me constantly feeding her turkey for being such a good girl!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Wow- what a little hunk. Or hunkette! Look at all the space between those front legs! She's got quite a little body on her


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

What a beautiful face?!?! She's stunning!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

She is so pretty!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice pup. how often are you bathing
her?


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

nice pup, well trained


----------



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> nice pup. how often are you bathing
> her?


I use to bath her about once a week but she would just get dirty again quickly after so she probably hadn't had a bath in about two to three weeks up until this one, she is excellent with the force air.


----------

